# O&A Hay in FL



## scrapiron

Yesterday went to Ocala. Checked hay prices, junk orchard grass & Alfalfa was $165.00 for a 1200lb 3x4 square plus $5.00 loading fee. While I was there they sold about 20 squares. Asked for a nutrition report, none available,examined a broken bale found a lot of WEEDS !!!!! Don't think my cows would eat that hay. Small squares of good alfalfa [ 50 lb ] were $18.50 each, 50 or more $17.50 each you load.

scrapiron


----------



## jhag

Scapiron,

Did you see any timothy hay. If so what was the price?

Jim


----------



## scrapiron

jhag: No 100% timothy, T&A in small squares [ said NY grown] was $17.50. Looked about 50-50 mix,looked good ,no info on nutritional quality. Looks are just that, can't tell how good it actually is.

scrapiron


----------



## jhag

You would think at that price, there would have to be no weeds. We ship some from Ontario to the Ocala area and it has to be as close to perfect as possible. I assume this hay was at a feed store. It is interesting to hear what the hay is actually selling for, rather than a price listed on the internet or an asking price or an offering to sell price. Thanks

Jim


----------



## stan

did you see any mini compressed orchard grass hay, what price and quality?


----------



## scrapiron

We didnot see any compressed bales at all. What I thought was compressed was 3x3 squares that had been cut with a saw and had plastic bands put on them,no string or wire. The large [wealthy] horse farms require the near perfect hay and the smaller farms and regular horsey folks take what they can get. The freight to get anything down here is a lot ! Anyone know about how many small squares will fit in a 53'x102"x110" hi cube dry van? Maybe 500 ?

scrapiron


----------



## expensive hobby

my hay guy brings to tampa area says the store sells hay for 12.50 for 50lb bale and i think i believe him


----------



## jhag

Scrapiron

When we load a trailer, we get 685 of first cut and about 720 of second cut. These are 50 lb. and about 34 inches long. I guess second cut can be compressed a little more than first. Some people are better at loading than others.

Jim


----------



## scrapiron

Sure would like to know the name of any place selling alfalfa hay in Tampa area for $12.50 as in Brooksville [50 miles N of Tampa] it was $18.00 yesterday. Checked 4 feed stores. With all the horses in this area, we could go down there and get it, bring it up here and still make a good profit. The horsey gals would love to save a dollar a bale.

jhag: Thankyou for the bale count and size info for a load. That number of bales would reduce the freight cost per bale a lot.

scrapiron


----------



## Production Acres

We can put 1152 compressed bales on a van trailer! Nice tight bales - FL del is not a problem.


----------



## expensive hobby

He brings it to whesly chaple,has a store down there,texlea,was told thats all the colarado hay from the klondike valley all new hay,lasts for 3 weeks then its gone


----------

